# Help! - Root block device  uspecifited or not detected.

## Rasputin

Собираю ядро 2.6.1-r1 командой

#genkernel --clean --bootsplash --install all

Перезагружаюсь и вижу следующее:

```
Gentoo initrd startup...

STEP 1: Comand line parsing

STEP 2: Module loading

               ---------

           загрузка модулей 

               ---------

STEP 3: Mounting necessary filesystems per boot options

Started device managment daemon v 1.3.29 for /dev

STEP 4: Determining root device

Root block device uncpesifited or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell.
```

  :Question:   Подскажите пожалуйста в чем проблемма???   :Shocked: 

----------

## Zoltan

Есть такая фигня с 2.6 ядром. Ему почему-то очень хочется иметь парамерт root= в командной строке. Так что пропиши себе в grub.conf или lilo.conf параметр "root=/dev/hd<X><Y>" который бы указывал на твой "/" партишн.

----------

## Rasputin

MSG ---> 2 Zoltan

Хм...

Вот мой grub.conf 

```
....

kernel=(hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.1 root=/dev/hda5

initrd=(hd0,1)/initrd-2.6.1

....
```

Пробовал как в мануале написано и в grub.conf.sample:

```
....

kernel=(hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.1 root=/dev/hda5

initrd=(hd0,1)/boot/initrd-2.6.1

....
```

Кричит что то типа: слишком много links! 

А убераю /boot, ядро грузится а initrd нет!  :Confused: 

----------

## Rasputin

 :Crying or Very sad: 

И еще.... как назло у меня полетел CD привод...

Его наверное можна было бы отремонтировать если бы я туда не полез... Я и не думал что тут все так сложно, ну скажу тока одно что - НИКОГДА не разбераете CD привод в ноутбуке!

----------

## padonak

насколько я понял, речь идёт о genkernel 3...

посмотри /usr/share/genkernel/README - там всё написано, а в самом низу примерчик даже есть %)

----------

## Zoltan

У меня еще был глюк один раз, забыл поправить /etc/fstab, так там и остались /dev/BOOT, /dev/ROOT и т.д. Само собой ядру это тогда не понравилось и оно не стало грузиться.

----------

## Rasputin

Ну на счет /etc/fstab  то понятно... с ним у меня порядок... 

Я грешу мож я опцию какую то не ту для initrd задал  :Question: 

----------

## padonak

```

GRUB EXAMPLE ENTRY:                                                             

title=Linux 2.6.0 genkernel                                                     

root (hd0,0)                                                                    

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.0-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317                                                              

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.0-gentoo

```

----------

